# Windows sur mac pro début 2008



## Pappa (1 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour je sais que c'est possible donc je viens me renseigner auprès de vous : je souhaite installer windows 10 sur mon mac pro début 2008 mais je n'ai trouvé aucun file de discussion qui ne me redirige pas vers boot camp or, la clé n'est jamais détectée comme clé bootable dans le pire des cas j'aimerais trouver une solution pour utiliser des logiciels Windows (.exe surtout) je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner wine 
Merci pour vos possible futur retour


----------



## Locke (1 Septembre 2021)

Pappa a dit:


> Bonjour je sais que c'est possible donc je viens me renseigner auprès de vous : je souhaite installer windows 10 sur mon mac pro début 2008


Si c'est bien un Mac Pro de 2008, grosse tour, tu oublies complètement une installation de Windows 10. Ton modèle ne permet plus que d'utiliser OS X El Capitan et la seule version possible est Windows 7. Et non, il ne sera pas possible de faire une mise à jour Windows 7/Windows 10.


----------



## Pappa (1 Septembre 2021)

Moi ça me convient parfaitement comment je dois m'y prendre ?


----------



## Locke (1 Septembre 2021)

Pappa a dit:


> Moi ça me convient parfaitement comment je dois m'y prendre ?


Il faut suivre le protocole officiel de chez Apple en lançant Assistant Boot Camp qui est dans Macintosh HD/Applications/Utilitaires. Dans la fenêtre de préparation seront clairement exposées les conditions requises. Il y a peu de chance qu'une utilisation d'un fichier .iso soit affichée, mais plutôt la création et préparation d'une clé ou d'un disque dur qui ne contiendra que les pilotes/drivers et c'est tout. Il est fort à parier vu l'âge de ton Mac Pro que tu sois obligé d'utiliser un DVD ou une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC de la version de Windows 7.

Par curiosité, tu lances Assistant Boot Camp et fais une copie écran de la fenêtre, histoire de voir ce qui est proposé.


----------



## Pappa (3 Septembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Il faut suivre le protocole officiel de chez Apple en lançant Assistant Boot Camp qui est dans Macintosh HD/Applications/Utilitaires. Dans la fenêtre de préparation seront clairement exposées les conditions requises. Il y a peu de chance qu'une utilisation d'un fichier .iso soit affichée, mais plutôt la création et préparation d'une clé ou d'un disque dur qui ne contiendra que les pilotes/drivers et c'est tout. Il est fort à parier vu l'âge de ton Mac Pro que tu sois obligé d'utiliser un DVD ou une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC de la version de Windows 7.
> 
> Par curiosité, tu lances Assistant Boot Camp et fais une copie écran de la fenêtre, histoire de voir ce qui est proposé.


Bonsoir ou bonjour vu l'heure pardon pour l'absence avec la reprise des cours c'est compliqué en me renseignant auprès d'apple on m'a informé que sans possesseurs (ou puce je ne sais plus) intel le mac n'était pas compatible bootcamp j'ai alors acheter des cd rom burn un iso windows 7 dessus je boot et miracle ça fonctionne je commence l'installation et malheur panne de courant depuis le mac en bootant sur le cd ne me dis que '"appuyer sur n'importe quel touche pour démarrer depuis dvd rom" mais aucun de mes deux clavier (un mac et un classique) n'est détecté


----------



## Locke (3 Septembre 2021)

Pappa a dit:


> j'ai alors acheter des cd rom burn un iso windows 7 dessus je boot et miracle ça fonctionne


Tu es chanceux.


Pappa a dit:


> je commence l'installation et malheur panne de courant depuis le mac en bootant sur le cd ne me dis que '"appuyer sur n'importe quel touche pour démarrer depuis dvd rom" mais aucun de mes deux clavier (un mac et un classique) n'est détecté


Tu es bon pour tout recommencer, mais il faut que tu relances Assistant Boot Camp en sélectionnant Restaurer qui supprimera proprement la partition temporaire. Attention, n'utilise surtout pas Utilitaire de disque, tu peux recommencer l'installation en prêtant attention que lorsque tu verras ce fameux message qu'il faudra bien appuyer sur une touche.

Il faut utiliser impérativement un clavier et une souris filaire.


----------

